# Mothers day



## florie (Nov 28, 2006)

Hello everyone, 

I just wanted to send you all a big virtual hug      I know this is a really hard day for a lot of us.

I hope you're coping ok....i'm pretty wobbly today....some years i'm fine with it but other years it just hits me!   

Sending you all lots of positive energy        

Florie xxx

    


P.S I would be really keen to hear from any fellow FF's who live anywhere near Northamptonshire and like me are completely at the end of their fertility journey   x


----------



## imogenautumn (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi thanks for the hug, 
Sorry ur feeling so low today, I dont live anywhere nr Northants but I have just started my journey and think its not long til it finishes either  . 
I hope ur ok x


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

hello everyone

i'm feeling abit up/down today doesn't normally bother me either but this time it is for some reason   .just wish some body would say happy mothers day to me for a change.
maybe 1 day hopefully    .

                                        

                                            lv marie 76xxx


----------



## imogenautumn (Dec 8, 2010)

I know what ya mean, Im kinda avoiding everything and everyone today big big   . I hope one yr ul get ya wish xx


----------



## Charlie5 (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi 


Big Big Hugs to everyone        

Sarahxx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi girls,

Well today hit me like a truck   

Dont know where all the tears have come from but today has hit me hard.  I plod along every day and cope with what I have to but flippin heck its not easy is it.

Ive had lovely texts/cards from some of my nephews and neices who say im like a mum to them and that made me cry even more as its just so thoughtful of them.

******** has been incredibly difficult to read today - and I honestly am pleased for people who are lucky to celebrating this day but I logged in and couldnt see any other posts but mothers day messages.  I also suffer it both sides as my mum died when I was 6 so all I can do is visit her grave - no family lunches for me   

Sorry for the woe is me post but ive been away all weekend and not able to get on here to have a rant.  I ended up in tears to my 2 sisters over the phone bless them and dh knows im struggling with it today.

Anyway - enough of me - heres a big group hug for us all:

 

and roll on tomorrow (when we will all still feel the same but at least this day will be over   )

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Beanie3 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello Ladies

Wanted to send hugs      , have found today very hard. Feel so empty and lost.

Beanie xxxxx


----------



## florie (Nov 28, 2006)

Aww Debs

Really sorry you feel so bad   like you say role on tomorrow....the only time Monday morning seems appealing   

Love
Florie xx


----------



## florie (Nov 28, 2006)

Big hugs to Beanie too   take good care of yourself. I've been really tearfuland think i will just head to bed!! xx


----------



## Rowan22 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi all,

As Snoopy put it 'who invents these holidays, anyway?'
We just don't need it. 
Also, it makes me sick that our society deifies mothers to this extent when we all know that being able to have the baby is one thing, bringing it up with love and care is another and a lot of people who can have kids like rabbits can't look after them.
I spent the day being ill, as my husband brought a sickness bug home from school and it's flattened me. Having said that, I felt too ill to think too much about anything else, which I suppose has its positive side!
I hope you are all feeling better now. At least it's over for another year!

Rowanxx


----------

